# clubs near cannock?



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Hi just wondering if anyone is apart of any clubs near this area? Or if anyone rides in this area?


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

After several hours of deafening silence, it might be time to add my tiny amount of knowledge. I live 8 miles from Cannock and the clubs I see are these:
Wolverhampton Wheelers - a big club with a proud history. Met the chairman recently and he seems a good guy. 
Stafford Road Club - often round our way on club runs. Apart from a slight problem with carelessness around horses (my wife got cross with them about this) seem nice enough.
Walsall have a club. Know nothing about them. 
There is a Wrekin Club. Even less known. 
Newport always friendly.
Not very helpful I know but a start!


----------



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Cheers mate are you with any clubs? Just looking for someone to ride with.


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

I ride with an odd club of mostly very old people ( I am one of the youngsters at 64) who pedal slowly round the lanes on a Tuesday. I think it is called the Thursday Club. It has no organisation, fees or membership. Probably not what you are looking for!


----------



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Ha ok. Out of interest where abouts do you ride? Im from burntwood near cannock and looking for some places to ride?


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

WE mostly get out into the Shropshire lanes and visit pubs like the Wheel at Worfield, Hartley Arms at Wheaton Aston, Seven Stars Beckbury, Red Cow Ackleton, Boat Gnosall, Swan Whiston to name a few favourites. We are all retired people so Tuesdays are fine for us. I guess you are younger and have the W thing in the week.


----------



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Yes I currently work im guessing you live towards Shropshire then! Cheers for your advise. I may try a trip thru the Shropshire lanes


----------



## Apollonius (15 Oct 2014)

Plenty of good riding lanes to the north out towards Blithfield and Abbots Bromley. The Bull and Spectacles is superb for food and a great welcome. We went that way back in June.


----------



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Yes im thinking of going that way soon. Ive been past the power stations in rugeley but aint got the balls to head up to abbots Bromley. Im hoping to do the evans ride it, in cannock chase which goes that way on sunday


----------



## cyberknight (15 Oct 2014)

simo105 said:


> Yes im thinking of going that way soon. Ive been past the power stations in rugeley but aint got the balls to head up to abbots Bromley. Im hoping to do the evans ride it, in cannock chase which goes that way on sunday


I think i have done that one a while back, marchington cliff was fun


----------



## simo105 (15 Oct 2014)

Not sure whats on route just hope weather will be kind


----------



## Sore Thumb (26 Oct 2014)

I live near cannock. I was a member of Walsall Roads club. Great club that has a social meeting once a week in Aldridge.

They do a Saturday ride and a shorter Sunday ride.

Now I know that I said Walsall but their regular weekend rides meet in Station road in Great Wyrley, in the car park opposite the church.

They also pick riders up on the way through their ride. They did pick up riders in South cannock as this is along their normal ride route.

They have a website, but best to contact them. They are a really friendly club with a long history. 

This is the closest club that I could find to cannock 

Good luck.


----------



## Sore Thumb (26 Oct 2014)

I've just noticed you are in burntwood, Walsall roads would be ideal as there meeting point is close by.


----------



## simo105 (26 Oct 2014)

Thanks for the info sore thumb! Do you have any contacts? Thankingyou


----------



## Sore Thumb (26 Oct 2014)

http://www.walsallroadscc.co.uk


Have a look at their contacts page, just give them a call.


----------



## Sore Thumb (26 Oct 2014)

Walsall roads also has a Facebook page


https://en-gb.facebook.com/pages/Walsall-Roads-Cycling-Club/115855415203065?sk=wall&filter=12


They do races and TTs but I never did any, enjoyed just doing the weekend club rides.


----------



## simo105 (26 Oct 2014)

Ok pal cheers I shall give them ago


----------



## Feltman (21 Sep 2017)

Apollonius said:


> I ride with an odd club of mostly very old people ( I am one of the youngsters at 64) who pedal slowly round the lanes on a Tuesday. I think it is called the Thursday Club. It has no organisation, fees or membership. Probably not what you are looking for!


Hi, just saw your post as i was looking on the internet for a group to ride with.
I'm 67 retired and looking for something like the group you ride with. Room for an extra set of peddles? I live in Stone and enjoy off road and quiet lanes, preferably downhill.
Steve.


----------



## Apollonius (21 Sep 2017)

Bakers Way car park. Codsall, near Wolverhampton. 10 o'clock. Every Tuesday.


----------



## Feltman (22 Sep 2017)

Apollonius said:


> Bakers Way car park. Codsall, near Wolverhampton. 10 o'clock. Every Tuesday.


Hi Apollonius, was that an invitation for Tuesday?
I lived in Codsall for 45 years at various locations.
Although it's a bit far from Stone where I live now it would be nice to see Codsall again.
Do you ever cycle over Cannock Chase?


----------



## Apollonius (22 Sep 2017)

It is a bit of a long way from Stone to Codsall! Yes, of course you would be welcome. Our format is that we ride around 10 miles to a coffee stop (Cosford RAF museum this Tuesday) and then on to lunch at a pub (Masons Arms Kemberton, this week.) After that people generally make their own way home in groups going to wherever is home. The pace usually averages around 10mph. Social. Absolutely no drop. No rules, no membership, no liability!

I also lead a Friday ride from Penkridge, which is a bit more formally organised as it runs under the South Staffordshire Cycling Scheme banner. You can find out about our adventures on Facebook if you search for that.


----------



## Feltman (24 Sep 2017)

Apollonius said:


> It is a bit of a long way from Stone to Codsall! Yes, of course you would be welcome. Our format is that we ride around 10 miles to a coffee stop (Cosford RAF museum this Tuesday) and then on to lunch at a pub (Masons Arms Kemberton, this week.) After that people generally make their own way home in groups going to wherever is home. The pace usually averages around 10mph. Social. Absolutely no drop. No rules, no membership, no liability!
> 
> I also lead a Friday ride from Penkridge, which is a bit more formally organised as it runs under the South Staffordshire Cycling Scheme banner. You can find out about our adventures on Facebook if you search for that.


----------



## Feltman (24 Sep 2017)

Hi again, Yes that ride on Tuesday sounds good for me.
I'm going to come over.
I'll aim to get to " Bakers Way car park " for 9:45.
I'll be in a white Renault Twingo 
DV12 YUV
My mobile 07414978116 should I not find you by 10:00 am.
Do you know how long I can park on this car park?
Regards,
Steve.


----------



## iandg (24 Sep 2017)

Started my cycling with Stafford Road Club back in the 70's and had a short period with Walsall Roads before moving North. 

Used to be a Cannock Clarion in the 70's but that folded. Are Brereton Wheelers still going?


----------



## Apollonius (25 Sep 2017)

Feltman said:


> Do you know how long I can park on this car park?



That car park is hard to get into. I believe the one at the Methodist church just down the road is the favoured one with riders who come by car. It is opposite the Council Offices.


----------



## Senior67 (28 Sep 2017)

wicker man said:


> Started my cycling with Stafford Road Club back in the 70's and had a short period with Walsall Roads before moving North.
> 
> Used to be a Cannock Clarion in the 70's but that folded. Are Brereton Wheelers still going?


Hi Wicker Man,
Yes Brereton Wheelers as a club are still going strong as I understand, where about near Cannock did you live ?.


----------



## iandg (28 Sep 2017)

Senior67 said:


> Hi Wicker Man,
> Yes Brereton Wheelers as a club are still going strong as I understand, where about near Cannock did you live ?.


Stafford. Still in touch with a few of the old Cannock Clarion members. Also rode with VC Europa and Halesowen. Moved to Streetly in the 90s and had a couple of years with Walsall Roads


----------



## iandg (28 Sep 2017)

wicker man said:


> Grew up in Stafford. Still in touch with a few of the old Cannock Clarion members. Also rode with VC Europa and Halesowen. Moved to Streetly in the 90s and had a couple of years with Walsall Roads


----------



## mick1836 (28 Sep 2017)

Sore Thumb said:


> http://www.walsallroadscc.co.uk
> 
> 
> Have a look at their contacts page, just give them a call.


Link may be wrong? Try http://www.walsallroadscyclingclub.co.uk/


----------

